# Cool tank on craigslist



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

Unfortunately, I'm not in the aquarium collecting game at the moment, but this would make a very cool addition to someone else's...

48x48x30" 300 gallon
http://dallas.craigslist.org/ndf/for/3838191387.html


----------

